# Amazon Offers new ecommerce checkout alternative to PayPal and Google Checkout



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Amazon just launched a new service today that seems to compete with PayPal and Google checkout:

Checkout by Amazon




> Checkout by AmazonTM is a complete ecommerce checkout solution that provides your customers with the same secure and trusted checkout experience available on Amazon.com today. It offers unique features including Amazon's 1-Click® and tools for businesses to manage shipping charges, sales tax, promotions, and post-sale activities including refunds, cancellations, and chargebacks.


Haven't tried it out yet, but maybe people will be familiar with the brand name when they checkout.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm, hadn't heard about this. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Not surprising, I thought they would do this eventually. It's a good move. They are practically the most trusted name in ecommerce today, as a consumer I have never had a problem with them.

I love how they used t-shirts as the product on the "What your customers see" example page.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

We had set up an account with them about a year ago. It's like Google in that it automatically deposits to your bank account.

We've never used it because apparel selling is limited to Amazon's preferred vendors (or at least it was back then), but it would come in handy if you were selling identical to what someone else is selling.


----------



## golemite (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess one of the things that sets the Amazon payments apart from the rest is the ability to take payments as low as 1 cent, and them taking their cut as a percentage of that, which allows people to conduct microtransactions. This is probably more interesting to sellers delivering digital goods, but something to note.

Im actually currently using Google Checkout and really the selling interface is a bit poor.. no easy way to have them generate shipping labels or packing lists. I wish they would address these shortcomings or at least tell us theyre working on it.


----------

